# 6 Wk Ultrasound No Baby!



## zakriababy32 (Jul 3, 2007)

I am very very scared and need some advice/hope/anything that can be offered!

My last period was May 18th and on June 18th-20th i had normal bleeding (like the normal start the any of my other periods) but then stopped.
On the 22nd and 23rd i started to spot brown discharge so i grabbed three at home test and took two that night both postivie and one in the morning of the 24th which was again positive. I went to kaiser and got my pregnancy test on file and set up my first appt! we were so thrilled and couldnt wait...this past saturday afternoon 6/30 me and my husband had sex which was followed by bleeding saturday night. The bleeding continued all day 7/1 and i was seen this afternoon 7/2 to make sure everything was ok! The doc did an ultrasound and saw NOTHING! nothing in my tubes, nothing in my uterus. He then ordered blood work to check my levels and said to do it every 3 days to see the rise or fall in levels. I have had no cramping no pain and now i get home from doctor last night - no bleeding - no bleeding this morning?? We are so scared. i have lost hope. we are devistated and this doctor told us basically too bad. is there chance our due date was off?? that really i wasnt 6 weeks 3 days?? what are the odds that the baby will show up next week with a normal heart rate and that my blood work will come back good this afternoon?!!! please any help...


----------



## shoelace (Nov 23, 2006)

i couldn't read and not post, although, i don't have much to offer except support. it is possible that your dates are off, and six weeks is really early to be seeing anything by ultrasound. at least that's my understanding. when i was about 6 weeks i called my nurse at the fertility clinic and told her that i thought there was something wrong because i had lost my symptoms. she said at that stage it was really too early to see anything. if you had minimal spotting after sex that could also be a good sign because there a bunch of blood vessels on the surface of your cervix which can burst easily. but ultimately it is a torturous game of waiting. i really hope that things work out for you.


----------



## Bella Catalina (Aug 19, 2006)

I am so sorry you and your husband are going through this. I agree with the previous poster, 6 weeks is often too early to see anything for sure, and it's very possible your dates are incorrect, especially if you weren't charting your BBT and don't have a definite ovulation date. Plenty of us don't ovulate on day 14 or even in the middle of our cycles.

I pray for good beta levels this afternoon


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

I remember having bleeding at the beginning of my pregnancy...I was around 5-6 weeks...they couldn't see anything on u/s so I was sure I had a m/c...
they sent me to a specialist about a week later and there she was!

So you just never know...6 weeks is sometimes early and dates could be off...

I wish you only the best


----------



## famille_huggins (Mar 30, 2007)

I have very high risk pregnancies, and am scanned biweekly, but my OB won't even consider scanning until late in week 7, even though my dates are usually spot on. Even at a 7 week scan, he advises me in advance that we may need another week to have an accurate scan, just so I don't freak out if we don't see that fetal pole (heartbeat).

The blood tests will be the most telling, not the scan, and not so early. It's hard not to freak out, but until you get that blood back, don't freak out. With all the bleeding, though, I would make sure he advises you of your progesterone levels. Bleeding so early is frequently very normal, but it could also be indicitave of a low progesterone level, which should not be ignored.








Hang on, mommy, and have hope. It is extremely possible that all is well and baby is just fine...


----------



## zakriababy32 (Jul 3, 2007)

Doctor just called....
and he said my level is only 30 - meaning either i just got pregnant and im really only a few weeks (ovulation was way off) or a miscarriage at the indicated date...that i have to wait until thursday to take the second round and then he will be able to determine what is going on!???

question that i was trying to explain to the doctor is how the heck do i get 2 negatives then go back 6 days later and get a positive and im 5 weeks 1 day....meaning i was 4 weeks 2 days and reading negatives?? could i only be 2 weeks pregnant or is it more than likely a miscarriage?

5/18 normal period
6/12 went to kaiser due to sickness and was told either pregnant or bladder infection. negative prego/put on antibiotics for bladder
6/15 body rejected antibiotics saw a different doctor and he took another prego test - again negative - then put me on the strongest antibiotic/one that you cannot take when you are pregnant or could become pregnant while taking
6/19 started what we thought was period
6/21 turned into spotting brown
6/22 continued spotting - two at home prego test positive
6/23 stopped antiobiotic (one day short of finishing) and went to kaiser and got a positive urine test on file, MW predicted me at 5w1d + set up first appt
6/30 sex 6/30 -night bleeding
6/2 ultrasound showing nothing - doc says too early to tell or miscarriage

wow sorry its alot


----------



## famille_huggins (Mar 30, 2007)

Zakria--it's hard to say because pregancy is contingent upon so many things. You could have absolutely taken a test at 4w2d and shown a negative, and then had + later. You could be newly pregnant due to late ovulation, so your hCG levels could still be low, and 30 could be right on track for where you are. Hang on. Hopefully, by Thursday your levels will have doubled and doubled, and will give you more assurance. Keep us posted.


----------



## mamatosaskia (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi,

I just want to say that this is exactly my story...except that my story ended in an early miscarriage. I hope for you that this isn't the case and that the dates are just off. I know at this stage in pregnancy that dates do matter in terms of what they can see in the ultrasound.

So, hoping for you that this has a good ending! Let us know what happens.

Jacqueline


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

It's hard for me to follow your cycle exactly, but by 14 DPO your HCG should be at least 60. Where in all of this do you think you ovulated? If you are 5+ weeks, 30 is too low a number. If you are just PG, like due for your period in the past day or 2, 30 might be okay.

I hope this turns out well for you.


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zakriababy32* 
I am very very scared and need some advice/hope/anything that can be offered!

My last period was May 18th and on June 18th-20th i had normal bleeding (like the normal start the any of my other periods) but then stopped.
On the 22nd and 23rd i started to spot brown discharge so i grabbed three at home test and took two that night both postivie and one in the morning of the 24th which was again positive. I went to kaiser and got my pregnancy test on file and set up my first appt! we were so thrilled and couldnt wait...this past saturday afternoon 6/30 me and my husband had sex which was followed by bleeding saturday night. The bleeding continued all day 7/1 and i was seen this afternoon 7/2 to make sure everything was ok! The doc did an ultrasound and saw NOTHING! nothing in my tubes, nothing in my uterus. He then ordered blood work to check my levels and said to do it every 3 days to see the rise or fall in levels. I have had no cramping no pain and now i get home from doctor last night - no bleeding - no bleeding this morning?? We are so scared. i have lost hope. we are devistated and this doctor told us basically too bad. is there chance our due date was off?? that really i wasnt 6 weeks 3 days?? what are the odds that the baby will show up next week with a normal heart rate and that my blood work will come back good this afternoon?!!! please any help...


At about 6 weeks I experienced cramping and went to the ER. They did an ultrasound and only saw a tiny sack. They said I could be having a miscarriage.

I went to my midwife the next day and se said that a concern would be bleeding AND cramping and that either or can be common. She also said not to worry about not seeing much on the ultrasound (ER techs aren't specialized).

We now have a healthy 6 year old


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh and when I was pregnant with the twins I was getting negative (4 of them) pregnancy tests up until about, I'm guessing 12 weeks. I finally went in and tested positive at 22 weeks. With TWINS for goodness sake


----------

